# ADHD compared to an original V2, less gain, more bass



## visualdistortion (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi, I compared my ADHD build with a standard OCD V2 and it sounds really different. Mine is really more BASSY (treble is on the last part of the tone pot) and also the pedal don't have the same amount of gain. More bluesy, not bad at all but need this thing to be more powerfull. Have you any suggestion about something wrong?
PS: I don't put the bypass switch, just put 2 jumpers for true bypass.


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2019)

Are you comparing against the "new" V2, or one of the older models that were called V2?

This is based on the newest model.


----------



## visualdistortion (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes it was with new v2 pedal, I can probably take the pedal and do a A/B comparison


----------



## wellgui (May 11, 2021)

Robert said:


> Are you comparing against the "new" V2, or one of the older models that were called V2?
> 
> This is based on the newest model.


Shouldn't C12 be 22uf? 
In your schematics the C12 value is 220uf. It is the only component that has a different value than the stock.


----------



## giovanni (May 14, 2021)

How are you doing the A/B testing? Knobs in the same exact position? Because if so, I’m not surprised


----------

